# carp dough ball recipes?



## richgriffin (Oct 25, 2010)

I cannot remember how we used to make doughballs for carp when I was kid. Any good recipes? simple, flour, cornmeal, ?


----------



## richgriffin (Oct 25, 2010)

single hook or treble?


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

ry-crisp cracker mix with strawberry jello add small amount of water....Hold on !!!! either single or trebel dont like to use them because of snags and trying to get hook out at night canbe tough.........try this method it will pay off big time for you !!!!


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

corn flakes water a little anice


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

boil a little water(very little)put yellow corn meal in and mix till it is very almost dry but not dry....then apply a little anise extract is the way I always did it....single hook...... the key is the right consistency....not to dry and not to wet....so it stays on the hook good....good luck


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Just throw a hand of corn out in front of you. Put a couple pieces of corn on your hook. Toss your baited hook where you threw the hand full of corn. HOLD ON TIGHT....


----------



## CMG_Chelsea (Jul 30, 2010)

I thought you just had to take some bread and make a ball out of it. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## baby blue (Sep 8, 2005)

RedJada said:


> Just throw a hand of corn out in front of you. Put a couple pieces of corn on your hook. Toss your baited hook where you threw the hand full of corn. HOLD ON TIGHT....


yep.... what's what we did when I was a kid. Nothing better than can corn for carp. 
have fun!
BB


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Find a mullberry tree. Pick a bunch. Squash them up in a bowl......or blender if you have one. Add flour. Dont add any water.Single hook. Dont use a very big one though. Carps mouths arent very big. I like to fish for them with a slip sinker and leave the line loose. If they feel any resistance on the line they'll spit the bait. Hope this helps.


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

SteveH said:


> I thought you just had to take some bread and make a ball out of it.


Oh Lord, no. 

It's much more involved than that. As kids carp fishing in Wyoga Lake back in the early 70's, we all had our own recipes, which we guarded with our lives, by the way. 

We would each put our own concoctions together on Saturday night for our early Sunday morning carp "tournaments" (rain or shine)... which was simply four 12 year old kids; we'd all kick in 50 cents each for the "prize" for the largest fish in weight. If no fish were caught, (which was very rare) the money stayed in the kitty and was added to the money for the next week's tournament. 

My recipe was:

1/4 cup flour

1/4 cup cornmeal

As much bacon grease as you could get from a package of bacon (cooled to room temperature) without getting into trouble from your mom because you cooked what she had planned to use for breakfast on Sunday morning - LOL -

6 tbspn pancake syrup (Log Cabin worked the best, btw.)

We also had rules: You weren't allowed to use live bait of any kind in your recipe. Worm guts, waxies or mags were forbidden. 

Add more (or less) flour or syrup to get the consistency right so that it would stay on a #6 single hook. Form into a ball or cake and put it in the refrigerator covered, let it sit overnight to chill.


----------



## 1bowhntr (Mar 17, 2011)

wheaties and red pop mix until real stickey they stay on hook pretty good and work even better my youngest step son laughed at me at first when i told him about it but now thats all he wants to do when we go fishing.


----------



## grizzly (Mar 8, 2010)

just go to the gas station and buy a loaf of bread. it works just as good


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Before you try all the fancy stuff, seriously just get a box of wheaties. Take the box of wheaties with you, when your ready to bait up, grab a handful and hold it under water for about 5 seconds. Then mash it up into a ball, it will set good, stay on the hook and catch the crap out of some carp.


----------



## JKadam (Apr 4, 2011)

We used shredded wheat and peanut butter. Pretty simple, and it puts a lot of scent into the water.


----------



## brw (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's an old tried and true Ohio river recipe. Very easy to make.
Take an old rag and fill w/ 3 cups corn meal, 2 cups flour, and 1 cup sugar. Tie together w/ twine and submerge completely in a small pan. bring water to a boil and simmer for 10-15 min or so. Remove and cool. Then make an indentation with your finger and pour in a small amount of liquid anise. work it into the dough and you're good to go. 
Caught lots of carp as a kid w/ that recipe. Good luck.


----------



## PAPPY (Feb 8, 2007)

wheaties and vanilla


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

two pieces of bread...put some vanilla...put some anise....pout some water...mash and work it until it has the right consistency....never fails,,,and is easy


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

SteveH said:


> I thought you just had to take some bread and make a ball out of it.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


thats what i do. throw out about 4-5 slices of white bread, itll float around a bit, then youll hear SLUUUURP and see the ripples from the carp, squeeze a slice into a ball around a single #1 or 1/0 and cast it out by where the bread was. of course this wont work in the river.


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

2 1/2 cup corn meal
2 boxes of jello (any kind apricot peach strawberry work best)
2 TSP of sugar
1 cup salt
1 cup water
4 tsp of whole corn no juice
Put in pan over stove heat on low add water and salt and sugar stir then add 1/2 cup of corn meal stir for 2 minutes add 1 box jello and 1/2 cup of corn meal stir add other box of jello + corn and 1/2 cup of corn meal stir add flavouring (butter nut) then rest of corn meal stir should form a big ball touch with finger to see if sticky if sticky sprinkle some corn meal on it then heat some more. I add labour a cup of corn. You will want to add extra corn meal until it gets back to the nonsticky consistency becausethe corn makes it wet. take out slice into meat patties let cool to room temp and put in fridge till use (always keep it in ice box when not in use).


----------



## lakota (Oct 28, 2009)

Dumb question-what is anise and where can I buy some? I have been a long time user of corn and also bread but I would like to try some other methods to expand my carp arsenal. I love to catch carp!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

anise is like vanilla, used for baking


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

mix flour , eggs and add vanila or any other flawor,eggs make that nice thick,it stay on hook.this way you can make 3 defrent flaver and see whot they like.you can cook potatos til they are nice firm not over cook them,let them cool of cut cube 1/2" an put them on hook.i fished with bober or 1 Oz slip sinker.

snag


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

My kids are slaying the carp. Peanut butter and bread remove crust and make a doughball. Very effective.


----------

